# What uncommonly seen herps would you like to add to your collection?



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

Bearded dragons, cornsnakes, leopard geckos... They are all common pets and oversaturated markets. There are too many people breeding them and now, as the numbers steadily increase and more and more people purchase them the demand is going down :gasp: 
Now i am a youtube lover and watch many reptile videos, including reptile collections and all that good stuff but something that always bugs me is that many of the videos i watch are pretty much the same. They all have the same reptiles over and over again: bearded dragons, leopard geckos, cornsnakes and ball pythons (i would mention crested geckos but they still havent reached that level of popularity). Now, i am not saying its a bad thing i just think that it gets kind of boring after a while seeing everyone with the same stuff :bash:

I would love to know what reptiles and amphibians that are uncommon would you like to breed/add to your collection?
Me personally, i would love to het into croc skinks, tomato frogs, kaiser spotted newts, painted mantellas, wonder geckos, some species of day geckos and many more that i wont mention now for the sake of the post length

*if you have a youtube channel please tell me the name of it and i will check out your videos*

I hope i get some interesting replies to this post
Thanks a lot
Nick


----------



## medusa1 (Sep 23, 2013)

If I had the space to house one, I would love an Argentine Tegu. I think they are gorgeous, intelligent creatures. Unfortunately, I don't have the space or financial resources right now - but someday!! 

Do Tegus Seek Attention? - SiscoReptiles.com - Original Tegu Attention Video - YouTube


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

medusa1 said:


> If I had the space to house one, I would love an Argentine Tegu. I think they are gorgeous, intelligent creatures. Unfortunately, I don't have the space or financial resources right now - but someday!!
> 
> Do Tegus Seek Attention? - SiscoReptiles.com - Original Tegu Attention Video - YouTube


Tegus are really cool! Not many people have them either, but thats the thing they are big and need a lot of space.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a YouTube channel, you can access it by clucking my signature picture, not sure it will be of interest though...


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

zekee said:


> I have a YouTube channel, you can access it by clucking my signature picture, not sure it will be of interest though...


Cool channel i subscribed


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ameivas, alligator lizards, many of the spiny swifts, european wall lacertids, emerald lacertids, bloodsucker garden agamids.


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> ameivas, alligator lizards, many of the spiny swifts, european wall lacertids, emerald lacertids, bloodsucker garden agamids.


Awesome! I havent heard of some of them so i will look them up :2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Fire Skinks are a definate for me (riopa fernandi)
Kenyan and rough scaled sand boa
Emerald swift
Cuban knight anoles/anoles in general
Calotes species


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Fire Skinks are a definate for me (riopa fernandi)
> Kenyan and rough scaled sand boa
> Emerald swift
> Cuban knight anoles/anoles in general
> Calotes species


 *You know i was actually going to get a fire skink as my first reptile but found that none were available in my area so ended up getting crested geckos :lol2:*
*The colours on them are awesome!!*


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Definiatly Zamenisis situla and Natrix natrix corsica or sardinia


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

Tarron said:


> Fire Skinks are a definate for me (riopa fernandi)
> Kenyan and rough scaled sand boa
> Emerald swift
> Cuban knight anoles/anoles in general
> Calotes species


was going to buy one from her but mum wanted coral beardies instead :/
Other Lizards for Sale | Buy a Lizard at LND Exotics UK


----------



## zombieciz (Jul 31, 2013)

dragon snake would be cool but its never going to happen :sad:


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

zombieciz said:


> dragon snake would be cool but its never going to happen :sad:


 *Why is it never going to happen?*


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

Malagasy said:


> Definiatly Zamenisis situla and Natrix natrix corsica or sardinia


 *Really nice snakes loving the rat snake* :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wish that i could collect...


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

HABU said:


> i wish that i could collect...


 *What do you mean?*


----------

